
I was excited when PG said you don't have to be smart to startup [Vote up if true] - vlad

======
ralph
I think a bigger problem than not being smart is having more than one idea
over time; the new one supplants the old.

I once struggled to explain to a top-notch guy what I did for the company we
knew. "Ah", he said, "you're a problem solver", and he was right. Then it
varied from people popping their head round the door with a question to larger
scale performance issues. Now it means after solving the problems of how to do
one good idea I'm attracted by the problems of the new one rather than
persevering with bringing idea #1 to completion.

------
e1ven
On Reddit, I recall one day in which there were 4 polls on the front page, and
two other posts complaining about the polls.

For the most part, we all agree that polls don't belong as part of the comment
system. PG has offered to write dedicated poll code.

Let's try to band together to avoid filling up the stories with Polls, Stories
Complaining about polls, then complaining about complaining about polls, and
the like. ;)

-Colin

~~~
mattculbreth
And needless to say, let's NOT impeach anybody! :)

------
BrandonM
The funny thing is how ironic the title is, in that the author seems to be
making the claim that he is not smart.

~~~
Sam_Odio
I think that's the point. Maybe you just have to know Vlad to get his humor...

~~~
BrandonM
Ahh, then the irony is actually that I am the not-smart one :). Sorry,
newcomer here.

------
zach
And leave a comment here if you come to News.YC for news and not content-free
polls!

~~~
akkartik
No! I'm reading news.yc/active these days, and adding comments to this thread
makes it salient.

Please ignore such submissions entirely.

------
vlad
See you at next year's startup school (hopefully)!

